# Mylar bags.



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

anyone have any websites that sell the food storage bags that you would trust to order from?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I just order off amazon. Let me to see who it was that i got my last from.... Will you order through amazon?

Mine came from Oak Tea International and like I said, I ordered on amazon.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll check rm out for sure, I want the ones that will fit in a five gallon bucket.


----------



## Storm8 (May 6, 2012)

Order nearly all of my bags from

http://mylarbagsdirect.com/


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I usually order from e-bay. But Storms post might save me some major duckets!! Thank you


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks storm!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh storm, thank you! I've been concerned about buying off a site that's the reason I sometimes buy on amazon then find out if the company has a regulars online store. Even if it's the same price, etc the store won't have to pay amazon any fees. I'm all about helping small businesses.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've typically bought from Emergency Essentials or Pleasant Hill Grain when they're on sale (and usually buying something else).


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

How do u seal the Mylar ?


----------



## markp (Jun 27, 2010)

sorbant systems very helpful bag manufacture several styles also sells a handy hand held bag sealer price breaks on higher orders . lds website sells a good 1 gal bag at a good price hope that helps mark


----------



## Storm8 (May 6, 2012)

I have been using their Hot Jaw Heat Sealer unit for quite some time. Size of one of those clips used to seal open snack bags. Very long cord so easy to use. I have read about others who use a metal ruler and hot iron to seal their bags.


----------



## Storm8 (May 6, 2012)

Their bags also come in two different thickness sizes. Some types of food have sharp ends and will pierce regular thick bag, so it is nice to have a choice of thickness.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I seal mine on low setting with my clothes iron. Yep regular clothing iron.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I use*



PipLogan said:


> How do u seal the Mylar ?


I use an old steam iron !


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, I forgot - I've also gotten bags from Dehydrate 2 Store (love her videos).

masterpark, I've been wanting to try the lds site - their prices seem good. Glad to hear they're a good thickness.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

We use my wife's flat iron(hair straightener) to seal our mylar bags. I'd rather use an impulse type sealer, but the ones for mylar are a little more expensive and we haven't gotten around to ordering one.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks all, guess I should have asked before ordering lol


----------



## nevadannie (Jan 25, 2010)

*Sealing Mylar*



PipLogan said:


> How do u seal the Mylar ?


A really easy way is to use a straightening hair iron.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Storm8 said:


> Order nearly all of my bags from
> 
> http://mylarbagsdirect.com/


Me, too! They have a variety of sizes, styles, thicknesses, and they sell O2 absorbers as well.

I've never had a problem with an order and they come in discreet packaging.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

PipLogan said:


> How do u seal the Mylar ?


I use a flat iron (for straightening hair), set to 25. I just clip the end of the iron on the bag, slide it across (be careful! the bag gets hot!) a couple of times, and voila! Solid seal.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Would a clothes iron work?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

PipLogan said:


> Would a clothes iron work?


Sure will.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks DJ!


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*please review*



PipLogan said:


> How do u seal the Mylar ?


sealing food in mylar


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

markp said:


> sorbant systems very helpful bag manufacture several styles also sells a handy hand held bag sealer price breaks on higher orders . lds website sells a good 1 gal bag at a good price hope that helps mark


Sorbent Systems also supplies 02 absorbers and their main product line is desiccant products (moisture absorbers) ....

a very informative page on food storage on their website also.....

www.sorbentsystems.com/longtermfoodstorage.html


----------

